# Xorg errors: Warning: Multiple doodads named ""



## morbit (May 31, 2009)

Sometimes root console  is spammed with such messages.


```
Using first definition
> > Warning:          Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
Multiple doodads named ""
> >                                     Using first definition
Using first definition
```

Keyboard is working fine, I'm using startx, pl locales. xorg.conf attached.


----------



## fronclynne (May 31, 2009)

There are a number of suggestions here:
http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=54015

Although none of them look to be *the* solution.


----------



## morbit (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I know this thread, difference is here- keyboard is working as intended, error messages are rare and hard to trace. 

I've recreated (iceauth) .ICEauthority files since my home directories lacked them.

__________

Nope, it was not .ICEauthority fault.


----------

